# Good porn torrent sites



## fletcher6490 (Feb 1, 2008)

My goddamn external HD crashed out on me so I lost all of my movies, music, software and PORN.  I have sites where I can get all my movies, music and software back but what's a good torrent site for porn?  

And since some of you assholes are all computer smart and stuff, is there a program I can get to possibly recover some of my shit on my external HD?


I have a feeling Iain will probably be able to help me out with my first question and DOMS can most likely help me with the second.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 1, 2008)

PM Crono and Dale Mabry and TallCall.....


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 1, 2008)

You are the fucking man Manic.  You are by far the coolest motherfucker on this board


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2008)

Odds are, the files on your HD are gone forever.  What are the symptoms?  Do you hear a clicking noise?


----------



## maniclion (Feb 1, 2008)

Try taking your External HD apart and plug the drive into your computer IDE cable it may just be the circuitry in the external that went bad and the drive itself may still work...


----------



## KelJu (Feb 1, 2008)

Empornium :: I will DL and have a look! is the biggest porn torrent tracker. It is also the best, because they require you to seed at least 60 or 70% which leads to better sharing. It is the last porn torrent site yo uwill ever need. Most torrenst also has preview pictures and descriptions of the movies.


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Do you hear a clicking noise?


 
That would be the sound of Fletch masterbating over old fashion rag mags.  The clicking is the repetitive strain injury in his wrist.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 1, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Odds are, the files on your HD are gone forever.  What are the symptoms?  Do you hear a clicking noise?



Damn straight.  My last external did this same thing, lasted about a year then crapped out on me.  Yes, I hear the clicking but I was hoping that maybe there could be a way to save some stuff.  I know it's dead but I thought I would try.  I guess utorrent's gonna be busy...


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

SeXoToRRenT: Tu web de peliculas XXX por Bitorrent Gratis is the one i usually use, but Kelju's link looks even better!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 1, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Empornium :: I will DL and have a look! is the biggest porn torrent tracker. It is also the best, because they require you to seed at least 60 or 70% which leads to better sharing. It is the last porn torrent site yo uwill ever need. Most torrenst also has preview pictures and descriptions of the movies.





Good shit man, I'm already signed up and downloading.  Leave it to the bearded wonder to hook it up with porn


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2008)

fletcher6490 said:


> Damn straight.  My last external did this same thing, lasted about a year then crapped out on me.  Yes, I hear the clicking but I was hoping that maybe there could be a way to save some stuff.  I know it's dead but I thought I would try.  I guess utorrent's gonna be busy...



The clicking is the sound of one (or more) reader heads hitting the platers.  Not only is the part of the device that read not working, but the platters are probably damaged, too.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2008)

You can try this site: ScrapeTorrent.  They do an aggregate search of other bittorrent sites.

I don't think they search Pirate Bay though.


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Empornium :: I will DL and have a look! is the biggest porn torrent tracker. It is also the best, because they require you to seed at least 60 or 70% which leads to better sharing. It is the last porn torrent site yo uwill ever need. Most torrenst also has preview pictures and descriptions of the movies.


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Empornium :: I will DL and have a look! is the biggest porn torrent tracker. It is also the best, because they require you to *seed at least 60 or 70%* which leads to better sharing. It is the last porn torrent site yo uwill ever need. Most torrenst also has preview pictures and descriptions of the movies.


 
Yup, I think most users will be 'seeding' more than 60-70% after viewing some of that.....


----------



## fletcher6490 (Feb 1, 2008)

DOMS said:


> The clicking is the sound of one (or more) reader heads hitting the platers.  Not only is the part of the device that read not working, but the platters are probably damaged, too.



So thats like sleeping with dontstop rawdog and a week later finding sores on your ween; You're almost positive you got something, but there is that small chance that you're clean.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2008)

fletcher6490 said:


> So thats like sleeping with dontstop rawdog and a week later finding sores on your ween; You're almost positive you got something, but there is that small chance that you're clean.



So very, very brutal. 

But yeah, it's like that.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 1, 2008)

maniclion said:


> PM Crono and Dale Mabry and TallCall.....



as a matter of fact I don't know of many porn specific torrent sites.  I don't know why, I just never had to work that hard to get porn.  I'm just content with whatever my usual torrent site's porn selection is (cough cough, not that I use torrents) along with the obvious daily updated sites (myfreepaysite, pornhup, youporn, etc.- they require less time to download)


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

So does anybody here actually pay for porn, or is it just me?


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> So does anybody here actually pay for porn, or is it just me?



totally, completely 100% just you.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> totally, completely 100% just you.



Sweet


----------



## Vieope (Feb 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> So does anybody here actually pay for porn, or is it just me?



_A lot of people pay for porn. This industry makes billions of dollars every year. _


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

Vieope said:


> _A lot of people pay for porn. This industry makes billions of dollars every year. _



Are any of those people here?


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 1, 2008)

anyone who has exhausted all of the available free porn to the point that they have to pay for porn spends way too much time watching porn, and that's coming from ME.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Are any of those people here?


_I dont know about porn maybe people in open chat are more into prostitutes. 
_


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 1, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> anyone who has exhausted all of the available free porn to the point that they have to pay for porn spends way too much time watching porn, and that's coming from ME.



Now THAT is a scary statement.....the Apocolypse is near!


----------



## maniclion (Feb 1, 2008)

Vieope said:


> _A lot of people pay for porn. This industry makes billions of dollars every year. _


Do they factor in toys and prostitution with those figures?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> anyone who has exhausted all of the available free porn to the point that they have to pay for porn spends way too much time watching porn, and that's coming from ME.



3/5 days a week i watch porn eating my cereal in the morning, true story.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> 3/5 days a week i watch porn eating my cereal in the morning, true story.



Wait, 3/7. Theres 7 days in a week, isnt there.

Fuck, i think danny is contagious.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 1, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Do they factor in toys and prostitution with those figures?



_I guess only toys, movies and internet not prostitution. I think it is almost 3 billions in US and almost 2 billions in the UK. I am not sure but even if it is 1 billion it is still a lot. _


----------



## Vdog (Sep 4, 2017)

KelJu said:


> Empornium :: I will DL and have a look! is the biggest porn torrent tracker. It is also the best, because they require you to seed at least 60 or 70% which leads to better sharing. It is the last porn torrent site yo uwill ever need. Most torrenst also has preview pictures and descriptions of the movies.



Is this the same site as https://theporndude.com/479/empornium (empornium.me)? If so, I assume you wouldn't have an invite for me? They seem to be private only currently.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2017)

I found an index the other day full of some sick ass shit.... Thought of you guys. 

3D/2017-03-29 01:29    -  69/2017-08-11 09:05    -  Big Tits/2017-04-24 19:25    -  Coprophilia/2017-07-29 02:29    -  Creampie/2017-04-24 19:46    -  Emetophilia/2017-04-24 19:25    -  Eproctophilia/2017-04-24 19:25    -  Face Fucking/2017-08-11 09:44    -  Lactophilia/2017-04-24 19:46    -  Lesbian/2017-08-11 09:05    -  Menophilia/2017-03-15 21:04    -  Orgy/2017-08-11 07:20    -  Pale/2017-07-29 10:09    -  Spit/2017-07-29 06:34    -  Squirting/2017-04-24 19:46    -  Urophilia/2017-07-29 10:27    -  Vorarephilia/2017-04-24 19:25    -


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 11, 2017)

I didn't know what most of that shit even was. I'd advise finding out by looking for the definition not getting too curious.


----------

